# OK uber people- I stopped driving for Uber for a plethora of reasons



## Guest (Jun 21, 2017)

When I first started driving for Uber this past October I thought it was the greatest thing ever. For me anyway, as far as employment was concerned. I am a carpenter by trade and due to some health issues I am extremely limited on what sort of job I get these days. The fact that I can set my own hours was a huge selling point. I suffer from chronic ADHD/OCD's and the older I get the worse it gets. This causes my sleep habits to be all over the place and I go through periods of extreme mania Which eventually leads to a "crash", and although it goes against the very nature of attention deficit, driving is one of the few things that I could do for long periods of time ( I am told that this is because when I'm driving I have to focus on 20 different things at once which for some reason is easier for me to do then focusing on one or two things. 30 years behind the wheel, license in three different states over the years with zero accidents and only one ticket)
the money was pretty decent – after I met my lease payment, and gas and insurance expenses- and 95% of my riders were pleasant company. I talk nonstop however I can read people's moods and can determine if they desire to be social or not so bottom line is I really enjoyed being on the road making money. Out of the 1000 rides that I had given I only had one complaint about navigation which I actually blame on Uber's navigation system, before they changed it a few months ago, and I maintained a 4.9 rating. It was the perfect job for me. So when the curtain was pulled back to reveal a Corporation that does not care about or respect their drivers - not even a little bit – I was pretty much heartbroken. 
Their lack of driver support; which from what I understand has gotten better, Was downright maddening. I had an issue that was never resolved after 19 messages via the driver app and eight or nine phone calls, that were answered by what sounded to me like a 13-year-old girl who was hosting a slumber party. By my last phone call I was demanding to speak with the supervisor only to be told after being placed on hold for 15 minutes,that "our engineers are fully aware of the problem and it should be resolved within 48 hours" which left me banging my head on the wall because my issue had to do with not being paid what I was supposed to be paid that week, a problem that I'm quite sure an engineer of the highest degree could not resolve. I later realized that this is their go to answer for any problem. 
And I'm not gonna get into it but I stop driving because I could not renew the registration on the vehicle that I had been leasing for the six months Prior Because it was still listed on a national stolen vehicle database. Now I realize this was not Uber's fault however the way they handled the repercussions brought on by this was completely unacceptable. 
I was slowly phasing out of driving for Uber at that time anyway, going to another company as well as doing my own private airport runs Because the money that I had been making decreased by a staggering amount. I live in the Monterey bay area and for those of you that are familiar with this area I don't have to tell you that the average dollar amount of the average fare was ridiculously low and steadily being cut. That along with Uber steadily increasing their driver pool, which created a staggering amount of competition, had me remaining logged in for the majority of a 24 hour. Just to meet my expenses. 
For those of you that drive in areas such as San Francisco or Los Angeles I envy you. I would periodically drive up to the San Jose area because it was a guaranteed payday however that was no longer financially feasible between the gas expense and the overage of my mileage cap on my leased vehicle. 
The point that I'm getting too (please refer to the earlier ADHD admission ) Is that I find it incredibly ironic that once I left this company all sorts of positive changes started taking place. If corporate can live up to their recent promises then congratulations to those of you Who drive in a higher demand market. However I fully expect for Uber to cave-in on itself. I always have. Even before I started driving for them I knew that they were eventually going to get too big for their britches. As a rider requesting Uber as opposed to a cab is a no-brainer. That being said if this company cannot find a way to keep their drivers happy or at the very least content, then it will be Lyft and other such rideshare companies that will benefit. 
The bottom line is I think it's incredibly sad that a company worth $70 billion is continuously scratching the bottom of the Wishingwell for more loose change. And not to get overly political but this is exactly what is wrong with this nation these days. Papa corporation needs to understand that it is the little guys that make up such tech giants. If the masses are not appeased then all will suffer. 
God bless you all and stay safe out there.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Boston Rob said:


> When I first started driving for Uber this past October I thought it was the greatest thing ever. For me anyway, as far as employment was concerned. I am a carpenter by trade and due to some health issues I am extremely limited on what sort of job I get these days. The fact that I can set my own hours was a huge selling point. I suffer from chronic ADHD/OCD's and the older I get the worse it gets. This causes my sleep habits to be all over the place and I go through periods of extreme mania Which eventually leads to a "crash", and although it goes against the very nature of attention deficit, driving is one of the few things that I could do for long periods of time ( I am told that this is because when I'm driving I have to focus on 20 different things at once which for some reason is easier for me to do then focusing on one or two things. 30 years behind the wheel, license in three different states over the years with zero accidents and only one ticket)
> the money was pretty decent - after I met my lease payment, and gas and insurance expenses- and 95% of my riders were pleasant company. I talk nonstop however I can read people's moods and can determine if they desire to be social or not so bottom line is I really enjoyed being on the road making money. Out of the 1000 rides that I had given I only had one complaint about navigation which I actually blame on Uber's navigation system, before they changed it a few months ago, and I maintained a 4.9 rating. It was the perfect job for me. So when the curtain was pulled back to reveal a Corporation that does not care about or respect their drivers - not even a little bit - I was pretty much heartbroken.
> Their lack of driver support; which from what I understand has gotten better, Was downright maddening. I had an issue that was never resolved after 19 messages via the driver app and eight or nine phone calls, that were answered by what sounded to me like a 13-year-old girl who was hosting a slumber party. By my last phone call I was demanding to speak with the supervisor only to be told after being placed on hold for 15 minutes,that "our engineers are fully aware of the problem and it should be resolved within 48 hours" which left me banging my head on the wall because my issue had to do with not being paid what I was supposed to be paid that week, a problem that I'm quite sure an engineer of the highest degree could not resolve. I later realized that this is their go to answer for any problem.
> And I'm not gonna get into it but I stop driving because I could not renew the registration on the vehicle that I had been leasing for the six months Prior Because it was still listed on a national stolen vehicle database. Now I realize this was not Uber's fault however the way they handled the repercussions brought on by this was completely unacceptable.
> ...


ADHD and OCD? Thats like drinking red bull and vodka.


----------



## SkullandCross (Jun 19, 2017)

Uber signed up 3 people to replace you by the time I finished reading your post.


----------



## dbla (Dec 19, 2016)

Weren't u the one who started a thread on how to delete your act on here because this place was so negative etc.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SkullandCross said:


> Uber signed up 3 people to replace you by the time I finished reading your post.


5



dbla said:


> Weren't u the one who started a thread on how to delete your act on here because this place was so negative etc.


That was 1000 mood swings ago !


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

This is the second guy who has mentioned stolen car database recently.


Is uber snatching up stolen cars from insurance for uber leasing?


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2017)

SkullandCross said:


> Uber signed up 3 people to replace you by the time I finished reading your post.


 And they probably gave them a better incentive and then I was offered



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> This is the second guy who has mentioned stolen car database recently.
> 
> Is uber snatching up stolen cars from insurance for uber leasing?


 I think the first guy was also myself. I did post the entire story a few days ago. And let me make it clear that it is not Uber, it is Bama commercial leasing a company that I was directed to through Uber's website when I signed up to drive. So although they are not one in the same they are in bed together from what I understand



tohunt4me said:


> 5
> 
> That was 1000 mood swings ago !


It was actually 1001 mood swings ago. And yes I am the guy that posted a thread on how to deactivate my account. But since I never got the answer to that question&#8230;


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

Boston Rob said:


> When I first started driving for Uber this past October I thought it was the greatest thing ever. For me anyway, as far as employment was concerned. I am a carpenter by trade and due to some health issues I am extremely limited on what sort of job I get these days. The fact that I can set my own hours was a huge selling point. I suffer from chronic ADHD/OCD's and the older I get the worse it gets. This causes my sleep habits to be all over the place and I go through periods of extreme mania Which eventually leads to a "crash", and although it goes against the very nature of attention deficit, driving is one of the few things that I could do for long periods of time ( I am told that this is because when I'm driving I have to focus on 20 different things at once which for some reason is easier for me to do then focusing on one or two things. 30 years behind the wheel, license in three different states over the years with zero accidents and only one ticket)
> the money was pretty decent - after I met my lease payment, and gas and insurance expenses- and 95% of my riders were pleasant company. I talk nonstop however I can read people's moods and can determine if they desire to be social or not so bottom line is I really enjoyed being on the road making money. Out of the 1000 rides that I had given I only had one complaint about navigation which I actually blame on Uber's navigation system, before they changed it a few months ago, and I maintained a 4.9 rating. It was the perfect job for me. So when the curtain was pulled back to reveal a Corporation that does not care about or respect their drivers - not even a little bit - I was pretty much heartbroken.
> Their lack of driver support; which from what I understand has gotten better, Was downright maddening. I had an issue that was never resolved after 19 messages via the driver app and eight or nine phone calls, that were answered by what sounded to me like a 13-year-old girl who was hosting a slumber party. By my last phone call I was demanding to speak with the supervisor only to be told after being placed on hold for 15 minutes,that "our engineers are fully aware of the problem and it should be resolved within 48 hours" which left me banging my head on the wall because my issue had to do with not being paid what I was supposed to be paid that week, a problem that I'm quite sure an engineer of the highest degree could not resolve. I later realized that this is their go to answer for any problem.
> And I'm not gonna get into it but I stop driving because I could not renew the registration on the vehicle that I had been leasing for the six months Prior Because it was still listed on a national stolen vehicle database. Now I realize this was not Uber's fault however the way they handled the repercussions brought on by this was completely unacceptable.
> ...


Its an old marketing trick. 180 days for everyone to forget what happened. Uckuber... dot com.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

I read it (not sure why) I'm still not sure why you quit driving??


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm sure many here have adequately responded to your post. However, being someone of a word buff, I find your usage of the word 'plethora' a bit odd. 'Plethora', indeed, does mean a lot of something (which is apparently why you chose to use it), but "plethora" is a term meaning plenty with an exclamation point built into the connotation; it means an extra large amount of something, not just a lot of something. So, regarding the context you used it in, it just doesn't seem to require than particular nuance. It would seem to me that if you put it this way: "I stopped driving for Uber for a lot or reasons", this would be better, as your sentence, to my eyes, does seem a bit awkward. So, the general rule is this: don't use a word whose meaning has more nuance than is required, or the nuance is not right on target for what you are articulating. In other words, don't use a dollar word when a dime word will do just fine.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> I'm sure many here have adequately responded to your post. However, being someone of a word buff, I find your usage of the word 'plethora' a bit odd. 'Plethora', indeed, does mean a lot of something (which is apparently why you chose to use it), but "plethora" is a term meaning plenty with an exclamation point built into the connotation; it means an extra large amount of something, not just a lot of something. So, regarding the context you used it in, it just doesn't seem to require than particular nuance. It would seem to me that if you put it this way: "I stopped driving for Uber for a lot or reasons", this would be better, as your sentence, to my eyes, does seem a bit awkward. So, the general rule is this: don't use a word whose meaning has more nuance than is required, or the nuance is not right on target for what you are articulating. In other words, don't use a dollar word when a dime word will do just fine.


This is the biggest issue you have with his post?

I have a problem plethora of continuous lines of text without a paragraph or spacing.

In other words, holy wall of text!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> This is the second guy who has mentioned stolen car database recently.
> 
> Is uber snatching up stolen cars from insurance for uber leasing?


When the lease doesn't get paid and the car is going to get repossessed if it's not returned right away it will end up reported "stolen". So as one uber driver gives up, but doesn't return the car and instead drives it until it is repo'd (the hit to credit is the same anyway if it's already that far behind, there's just a risk of being arrested if you're pulled over driving it) the car is leased to a new driver, but the company never bothers to report it as recovered.

That's my guess, anyway.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

wk1102 said:


> This is the biggest issue you have with his post?
> 
> I have a problem plethora of continuous lines of text without a paragraph or spacing.
> 
> In other words, holy wall of text!


It was tongue in cheek


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> It was tongue in cheek


I know... at least I figured


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 2, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> When the lease doesn't get paid and the car is going to get repossessed if it's not returned right away it will end up reported "stolen". So as one uber driver gives up, but doesn't return the car and instead drives it until it is repo'd (the hit to credit is the same anyway if it's already that far behind, there's just a risk of being arrested if you're pulled over driving it) the car is leased to a new driver, but the company never bothers to report it as recovered.
> 
> That's my guess, anyway.


That explains a lot.
So the OP quit driving because long story short the car got reported as stolen due to someone didn't make their payments.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> I'm sure many here have adequately responded to your post. However, being someone of a word buff, I find your usage of the word 'plethora' a bit odd. 'Plethora', indeed, does mean a lot of something (which is apparently why you chose to use it), but "plethora" is a term meaning plenty with an exclamation point built into the connotation; it means an extra large amount of something, not just a lot of something. So, regarding the context you used it in, it just doesn't seem to require than particular nuance. It would seem to me that if you put it this way: "I stopped driving for Uber for a lot or reasons", this would be better, as your sentence, to my eyes, does seem a bit awkward. So, the general rule is this: don't use a word whose meaning has more nuance than is required, or the nuance is not right on target for what you are articulating. In other words, don't use a dollar word when a dime word will do just fine.


 Somebody made a really good point. You may be in self described wordsmith but you are very far from being anything close to a proper and Dare I say educated writing buff


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> I'm sure many here have adequately responded to your post. However, being someone of a word buff, I find your usage of the word 'plethora' a bit odd. 'Plethora', indeed, does mean a lot of something (which is apparently why you chose to use it), but "plethora" is a term meaning plenty with an exclamation point built into the connotation; it means an extra large amount of something, not just a lot of something. So, regarding the context you used it in, it just doesn't seem to require than particular nuance. It would seem to me that if you put it this way: "I stopped driving for Uber for a lot or reasons", this would be better, as your sentence, to my eyes, does seem a bit awkward. So, the general rule is this: don't use a word whose meaning has more nuance than is required, or the nuance is not right on target for what you are articulating. In other words, don't use a dollar word when a dime word will do just fine.


The vernacular of Bostonites commonly uses verbose words.

However, I enjoyed your comment for a _!Plethora!_ of reasons.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> The vernacular of Bostonites commonly uses verbose words.
> 
> However, I enjoyed your comment for a _!Plethora!_ of reasons.


I happen to be an antihypersesquipedalianist !


----------

